# Difference Between Internal And External Examination



## janaan (Apr 25, 2015)

What is the exact definition of an internal and an external examination according to IBBC? 

For example, you took your grade 12 Chemistry course in high school and there were two other classes of grade 12 chemistry. You gave your exam in your school consisting of three classes of grade 12 and parts of the exam were written by three different teachers. Is this an internal or external exam?


----------



## Bloop (Aug 18, 2014)

janaan said:


> What is the exact definition of an internal and an external examination according to IBBC?
> 
> For example, you took your grade 12 Chemistry course in high school and there were two other classes of grade 12 chemistry. You gave your exam in your school consisting of three classes of grade 12 and parts of the exam were written by three different teachers. Is this an internal or external exam?


Internal exams mean exams that are graded by your school and not by an external organisation.

An example of EXTERNAL examination would be Cambridge which grades for all O & A Level exams.


----------

